#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Conserto de Wom 5000

## sgnetararuama

@Suporte Intelbras
Estamos com algumas unidades das CPE WOM 5000 ( Siso e Mimo ) para conserto, como também uns APC-5m-18-90, todos com a porta lan queimada, sem comunicação nenhuma.

----------


## RODRIGOQUATI

estou com uma aqui que não acessa, me ajudem

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @Suporte Intelbras
> Estamos com algumas unidades das CPE WOM 5000 ( Siso e Mimo ) para conserto, como também uns APC-5m-18-90, todos com a porta lan queimada, sem comunicação nenhuma.


Boa tarde sgnetararuama,

Pode encaminhar os seus equipamentos para o distribuidor em que você os comprou que eles coletarão seus equipamentos para conserto. Se estiverem no período de garantia, o reparo é gratuito, caso contrário podemos fazer um orçamento para conserto.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> estou com uma aqui que não acessa, me ajudem


Removeu o seu equipamento do local e testou em bancada?
Seu equipamento ainda está ligando?
O LED LAN acende ao conectar um computador na pota LAN do adaptador PoE?
Ao fixar um endereço IP no computador, consegue "pingar" para o WOM5000?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Zarttron

> Boa tarde sgnetararuama,
> 
> Pode encaminhar os seus equipamentos para o distribuidor em que você os comprou que eles coletarão seus equipamentos para conserto. Se estiverem no período de garantia, o reparo é gratuito, caso contrário podemos fazer um orçamento para conserto.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Segundo meu fornecedor, conforme liguei hj, os equipamentos como apc 5m e apc 5m 90, depois de 1 ano de garantia se vier a estragar, os mesmos deverão ser descartados e comprados outros novos. Isso Conforme meu fornecedor, MPE de Santa Maria no RS.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Segundo meu fornecedor, conforme liguei hj, os equipamentos como apc 5m e apc 5m 90, depois de 1 ano de garantia se vier a estragar, os mesmos deverão ser descartados e comprados outros novos. Isso Conforme meu fornecedor, MPE de Santa Maria no RS.


Boa dia Zartton,

O seu fornecedor não é um distribuidor credenciado Intelbras, provavelmente ele compra de um dos nossos distribuidores credenciados e revende os nossos equipamentos. Somente os distribuidores credenciados Intelbras são obrigados a fazer o atendimento em garantia e orçamento de reparo dos nossos equipamentos, já nas revendas, não é obrigatório o atendimento em garantia e orçamento. Pergunte para a sua revenda de qual distribuidor que ela compra e encaminhe estes equipamentos para o distribuidor de quem ela compra.
Abaixo segue a lista dos distribuidores credenciados no estado RS.

FELUC - COMERCIO DE EQUIPAMENTOS ELETRONICOS DE SEGURANCA LT - Distribuidor -
PELOTAS -
5330266700
RS

FELUC - COMERCIO DE EQUIPAMENTOS ELETRONICOS DE SEGURANCA LT - Distribuidor -
RIO GRANDE -
5330354335
RS

MATV SUL ELETRONICOS LTDA - Distribuidor -
CAXIAS DO SUL -
5432118000
RS

MATV SUL ELETRONICOS LTDA - Distribuidor -
PORTO ALEGRE -
5133589000
RS

MAZER DISTRIBUIDORA LTDA - Distribuidor -
PORTO ALEGRE -
4830338500
RS

PAUTA DISTRIBUICAO E LOGISTICA SA - Distribuidor -
PORTO ALEGRE -
4830637603
RS



_Os distribuidores MAZER e PAUTA tem sua central de vendas na matriz em SC, por isso seus telefones tem DDD 48._

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## ubntReparos

> @Suporte Intelbras
> Estamos com algumas unidades das CPE WOM 5000 ( Siso e Mimo ) para conserto, como também uns APC-5m-18-90, todos com a porta lan queimada, sem comunicação nenhuma.


Caso não tenha conseguido o reparo, tenho interesse em comprar Wom 5000 com com problema de LAN.

----------


## Zarttron

Quem efetue o reparo da para tirar de pá, tem um monte, porem seria melhor indicação do próprio fornecedor. Tive uma reunião com o pessoal da MATV Sul e os preços e condições são o mesmos que meu fornecedor atual com a diferença agora sobre os reparos. Obrigado Suporte Intelbras.

----------


## eijiyasue

Tbem estou com dificuldade na assistência. Me passa a lista de distribuidores no Mato Grosso do Sul (MS).

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tbem estou com dificuldade na assistência. Me passa a lista de distribuidores no Mato Grosso do Sul (MS).


Boa tarde eijiyasue.

Segue lista de distribuidores credenciados Intelbras, os quais trabalham também como assistência técnica.

ESTRELA DOURADA COMERCIO DE EQUIPAMENTOS ELETRONICOS LTDA
Campo Grande
(67) 3306-9522

K&N COMERCIO ATACADISTA E SERVICOS LTDA - ME
Campo Grande
(67) 3047-0800

LENNA SAT COMPONENTES ELETROELETRONICOS LTDA - ME
Campo Grande
(67) 3342-0008

PDV COMERCIO E IMPORTAÇÃO LTDA
Campo Grande
67 3325-6000

PMG DISTRIBUIDORA PRODUTOS DE SEGURACA EIRELI - ME
Dourados
(67) 3427-2714


Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## glperon

e aqui no Paraná? Região de Maringá, quem conserta?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> e aqui no Paraná? Região de Maringá, quem conserta?


Boa tarde glperon.

Segue lista dos distribuidores Intelbras da cidade de Maringá- PR:

ALDO COMPONENTES ELETRONICOS LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 3261-2000
D. P. MARTINI - PROD ELETRO LTDA ME - MARINGA - (44) 3028-4824
DICOMP DISTRIBUIDORA DE ELETRONICOS LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 4009-2826
EVOLUSOM COMERCIAL LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 3220-6400
ODERCO DISTRIBUIDORA DE ELETRONICOS LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 2101-1400
PDV COMERCIO E IMPORTAÇÃO LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 3222-6060
SIGMA SEG SISTEMAS ELETRONICOS DE SEGURANCA LTDA ME - MARINGA - (44) 4001-1200
VALEE ANTENAS E COMPONENTES LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 3226-9195
VISIONLOOK EQUIPAMENTOS DE SEGURANCA ELETRONICA LTDA ME -MARINGA - (44) 3226-5527

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## glperon

> Boa tarde glperon.
> 
> Segue lista dos distribuidores Intelbras da cidade de Maringá- PR:
> 
> ALDO COMPONENTES ELETRONICOS LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 3261-2000
> D. P. MARTINI - PROD ELETRO LTDA ME - MARINGA - (44) 3028-4824
> DICOMP DISTRIBUIDORA DE ELETRONICOS LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 4009-2826
> EVOLUSOM COMERCIAL LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 3220-6400
> ODERCO DISTRIBUIDORA DE ELETRONICOS LTDA - MARINGA - (44) 2101-1400
> ...



eu já tive um stress em outro post meu e nesse mais um !!! 
Revendedor de antenas e os conheço todas de maringá e sou cliente de 5 deles e, por exemplo, O Aldo NÃO VENDE a linha cliente out dor. 

Vou refazer a pergunta com mais algumas riquezas de detalhes:
o tópico tem o titulo: *"Conserto de Wom 5000"*;
a pergunta foi: "e aqui no Paraná? Região de Maringá, quem *conserta*?" 
Conserto para peças com defeito e fora da garantia.
Estamos com umas 300 peças paradas.
Não aceito a resposta que depois de apresentar defeito fora da garantia as mesma tem que ser descartadas. Isso é ir contra o meio ambiente quando as mesmas ainda apresentam boa qualidade e possível conserto, certo?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> eu já tive um stress em outro post meu e nesse mais um !!! 
> Revendedor de antenas e os conheço todas de maringá e sou cliente de 5 deles e, por exemplo, O Aldo NÃO VENDE a linha cliente out dor. 
> 
> Vou refazer a pergunta com mais algumas riquezas de detalhes:
> o tópico tem o titulo: *"Conserto de Wom 5000"*;
> a pergunta foi: "e aqui no Paraná? Região de Maringá, quem *conserta*?" 
> Conserto para peças com defeito e fora da garantia.
> Estamos com umas 300 peças paradas.
> Não aceito a resposta que depois de apresentar defeito fora da garantia as mesma tem que ser descartadas. Isso é ir contra o meio ambiente quando as mesmas ainda apresentam boa qualidade e possível conserto, certo?


Boa tarde glperon.

Concordamos com você que os equipamentos com possibilidade de reparo não devem ser descartados e sugerimos que contate os distribuidores onde compra os nossos equipamentos da linha outdoor e solicite o orçamento de reparo de suas peças. com relação a lista enviada anteriormente, os distribuidores que são credenciados conosco tem autonomia para escolher os segmentos de produtos que desejam trabalhar, em resumo, o distribuidor é quem escolhe quais produtos deseja atender e são obrigados a trabalhar com toda a nossa linha. Já os distribuidores que optam por trabalhar com a linha de rádios, estes sim devem fazer o atendimento de pós venda, seja dentro do período de garantia ou fora através de orçamento de reparo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## eijiyasue

Pelo que entendi, todos dessas listas são obrigados a dar assistência técnica. Vide msgs anteriores...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pelo que entendi, todos dessas listas são obrigados a dar assistência técnica. Vide msgs anteriores...


Boa tarde eijiyasue,

Somente os distribuidores que trabalham com a linha outdoor fazem obrigatoriamente o atendimento de pós venda, nas demais linhas o atendimento de pós venda é facultativo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

